# Muffin Fuzz : The Fox



## Dali (Nov 30, 2019)

That one worked on my first try !

From the 9 choices in the building docs (https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/MuffinFuzz.pdf) I chose The Fox (Guild Foxey Lady) because I'm a huge fan of Robert Fripp and the Foxey was on his pedalboard 73-79.

Few notes for beginners like me:

1. The 1N5817 is on the PCB but not in the list of component. You need it.
2. The RLED is a resistance, I used a 4K7 (it's *not* a red led!).
3. Gigantic green "chicklets" (120nF) are huge but works, something smaller will be easier to fit.
4. The pots are not marked on the PCB. A100k on top for The Fox:

Volume  A100k​LED​Sustain A100k​Tone B100k​



 



I tried it with my Les Paul copy and it's really what I was expecting (Fripp's mastery not included with the pedal, sadly)

Visual will come later...


----------



## Dali (Nov 30, 2019)

Quick and dirty video. Don't mind the playing please.


----------



## Funnel (Nov 30, 2019)

Dali said:


> Quick and dirty video. Don't mind the playing please.


that sounds great.  the sustain on that pedal is amazing!


----------



## Edenspace (Mar 11, 2022)

Dali said:


> That one worked on my first try !
> 
> From the 9 choices in the building docs (https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/MuffinFuzz.pdf) I chose The Fox (Guild Foxey Lady) because I'm a huge fan of Robert Fripp and the Foxey was on his pedalboard 73-79.
> 
> ...


Looking to make this build and was wondering if you feel like the A100k for Sustain was a good idea? About to make this build and trying to figure out pot values.


----------



## Dali (Mar 12, 2022)

Edenspace said:


> Looking to make this build and was wondering if you feel like the A100k for Sustain was a good idea? About to make this build and trying to figure out pot values.


I build what's in the docs. I don't really know the impact...


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 12, 2022)

Edenspace said:


> Looking to make this build and was wondering if you feel like the A100k for Sustain was a good idea? About to make this build and trying to figure out pot values.



I went linear so I could follow the device settings over at gilmourish.com.


----------



## almondcity (Mar 12, 2022)

I kinda like A100K for volume on BMs but never for sustain, if anything C100K for sustain for me.  B100K on both is probably the most widely used


----------

